# Free 3.2 GB Town Hall Organ from Samplephonics



## Samplephonics (May 6, 2014)

We have released a free virtual instrument containing multi sampled sounds from the huge organ based in Leeds Town Hall, United Kingdom.
It comes with 3.2GB or sounds, 6 organ presets with separately sampled pedal and key presets and multiple round robin layers.
This release is to mark a new imprint of Samplephonics known as Sonas, who will be releasing a range of virtual acoustic instruments over the next few months. Stay tuned for more info!

Check it out: 
http://store.samplephonics.com/products/the-leeds-town-hall-organ


----------



## R.Cato (May 6, 2014)

As someone who has played the organ nearly every day for the last 6 years I have to say this instrument sounds amazing. And it's free?? I have to grab this immediately. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Samplephonics (May 6, 2014)

Thanks! We have Dr Simon Lindley to thank for the presets, he has been resident organist since 1976! He knows pretty much everything there is to know about it and even took us up for a tour inside it...pretty scary at the top!


----------



## aaronnt1 (May 6, 2014)

This sounds terrific! Thanks so much, will be downloading this right away!


----------



## Samplephonics (May 6, 2014)

Cheers, let me know how you get on with it!

- David


----------



## feck (May 6, 2014)

Man, that sounds killer! I was wondering where I could get a killer pipe organ sample set. And it's free...thanks guys!!!!


----------



## Ginharbringer (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for this! The presets cover a wonderful variety of organ tone colors, and the sound is just gorgeous!


----------



## ryanstrong (May 6, 2014)

Love the "air" quality to the tone this thing has. Very fun to play, thank you!


----------



## Blakus (May 6, 2014)

This organ is seriously amazing! Thank you so much!


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (May 6, 2014)

It's funny as I'm working on a track now, using a pipe organ on Kontakt 5, dloading now, hopefully I can retrofit ...I download the demo of another (I forget the name now) its sounded amazing but it wasn't Kontakt and the GUI and ease of use where just horrific....


----------



## benmode (May 7, 2014)

Absolutely ace. Thanks!


----------



## tmm (May 7, 2014)

Wow, thank you! I actually like this (preset 4 specifically) better than another, larger pipe organ lib I actually paid for. Nicely done!


----------



## mmendez (May 8, 2014)

Fantastic sound. Thanks a million for releasing this! 

Miguel


----------



## GaryExo (May 8, 2014)

This is wonderful. I'm just about to commence a composition for soprano and organ so the timing is lovely! Will this run properly and without restrictions in the free Kontakt 5 Player?


----------



## AC986 (May 9, 2014)

Patch 4 is awesome Mr President!

I stuck a Lexicon Random Hall on it and was instantly transported to……………


Leeds.

But!

What a great gift. Many thanks. I will stick something up here if I get the chance.


----------



## Graham Keitch (May 9, 2014)

adriancook @ Fri May 09 said:


> Patch 4 is awesome Mr President!
> 
> I stuck a Lexicon Random Hall on it and was instantly transported to……………
> 
> ...



I added a touch of York Minster IR to this - and yes, it transports you somewhere else  

Although I use Hauptwerk plus some high end English cathedral organ samples, I can make good use of this generous free library for mock-ups. The fact it works with Kontakt has some definite advantages if one is simply sketching something out alongside (say) Voices of Prague for a choir plus organ piece. It lacks the versatility of a full organ library - but at least it's an English organ as opposed to the scary haunted mountain baroque organs beloved by the spooky film industry!! A few more presets and some independent pedal stops would be worth paying for.

Graham o-[][]-o


----------



## Lode_Runner (May 10, 2014)

A big thank you Samplephonics. I've been wanting a good pipe organ for a while, and the demos sound great. Can't wait to download this. Unfortunately my first two attempts have failed (first one got to 98% and then stopped and wouldn't resume :-( ), Here's hoping third time will be a charm.


----------



## Samplephonics (May 10, 2014)

Unfortunately you will need a full copy of Kontakt 5 to run without limitations.


----------



## Samplephonics (May 10, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback everyone and great to hear you are enjoying using this! Watch this space - more organ goodness on the way.

Cheers

David


----------



## GaryExo (May 10, 2014)

Samplephonics @ Sat May 10 said:


> Unfortunately you will need a full copy of Kontakt 5 to run without limitations.



That's a shame but I'll be able to use it in Live's Sampler. Thank you for making this available.


----------



## ThomasL (May 11, 2014)

Just wow really, many thanks!


----------



## Giant_Shadow (May 11, 2014)

Thank you kind sirs.


----------



## playz123 (May 11, 2014)

Thank you so very much. I've been playing this for the last hour or so..and "A Whiter Shade of Pale" hasn't sounded this good for a long time.  Favourite presets are three and four. Much above what I expected.
Also downloaded and am going through your Free Welcome Pack, and must say I'm impressed by the quality of the sound and the variety. Suspect all this will lead to a purchase or two. Cheers.


----------



## ptrickf (May 12, 2014)

Very nice - many thanks. P


----------



## Chriss Ons (May 12, 2014)

Outstanding. Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## ptram (Jul 27, 2017)

I discovered this library only a few days ago. I must thank the makers, if they still read this thread, because this is an incredibly good sounding and finely programmed instrument. A testament of the quality of Samplephonics programming, and the ability and dedication of all those who made the original instrument sound this good.

Paolo


----------



## Mike Fox (Jul 27, 2017)

Thank you very much for such an awesome product! Can this be used for commercial purposes?


----------



## Fleer (Jul 27, 2017)

Wonderful indeed. Great for Procol Harum / Matthew Fisher patches.


----------



## Fleer (Jul 28, 2017)

No.


----------

